# Shop Lighting



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

I am using a third stall in the garage as a shop. The ceiling is about 12 feet high and has four 100 watt light bulbs and two small windows. I am looking for suggestions for lighting options. I have been looking at direct replacement with LED bulbs, hanging shop type florescent fixtures, and I would appreciate any other options or experiences that would help increase the light level in the shop.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ron:

I haven't done LED lighting, but have done the fluorescent ones.

Will you need the fluorescent lamps to start in cold temperatures (such as below 40F)? If so, then one needs to use the suitable type of ballast (CW, I believe) for cold weather starts. This problem doesn't exist for LED lighting. 

To reduce the number of lamps, it's best to have very light colored walls (to reflect more light.) 

12' ceiling mounted lamps can be a bother to replace when the bulbs burn out. However, fluorescents last quite a long time. So, climbing a ladder to replace the lamps wouldn't be too much of an issue. 

Go 4' fluorescents over 8' fluorescents. 8' lamps are harder to handle without breaking. 

I would suggest T8 over T12 lamps. The T8 (1" diameter) are slightly more efficient. 

Cassandra


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 5 t12 Flourescent workshop lights 4' long and just yesterday bought a 4' t8 and will be replacing the t12 with t8 as these seem a little brighter and I have been told by a few of my electrician freinds and a few others that the t12 will soon stop being produced ....


----------

